# Allama Iqbal International Airport (LAHORE) Terminal 2



## ghazi52

GilBartolomé ADW has clearly displayed the render on their website. Although its a concept but still, must be that much important that they had to showcase it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## singlefighter

Wow, is this design final or just a proposal be coz i have saw another design in other thread where the new terminal will be on both sides of old terminal of illama iqbal international airport alreeady existing


----------



## singlefighter

But in this design the old airport will be covered by the new terminal from all three aides of airport


----------



## Kabira

This look very modern compared to current Lahore airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Concept design presented to Prime Minister. 














































............................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

Will look better then new Islamabad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

now wait for 2098 to finish this project with 232375834 billion rupees . another goat for CAA to make corruption .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viny

Looks good 
Is that Mosque at Airport?
Is it existing mosque or they are going to build one specifically at airport?


----------



## ghazi52

Viny said:


> Looks good
> Is that Mosque at Airport?
> Is it existing mosque or they are going to build one specifically at airport?



New...


----------



## Viny

ghazi52 said:


> New...


Not to hurt anyones sentiments,
But are people so afraid of using PIA that they need to pray first for safe journey 
And if returned safely, go and perform sukarana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

......................


----------



## ghazi52

Project Features:

The Airport will be expanded to the capacity of 31 aircraft from 7 aircraft.

2 basement and 1 ground level car parking will be build.

Airport access road will be made which will be of 6 6 lane on each side.

Expanded Lounge waiting Rooms and new Floor of the Airport.

Car Parking capacity will be 45000 and 2000 Motorcycles.

The old terminal wont be demolished.

The original airport was way bigger than the current one - BB cut it down to just what we have today just like she cut the M2's lanes from 4 to 3 each side since both were NS projects. I guess we are just fixing the mess what we could've done year ago with less cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Renders 
Allama Iqbal Airport Extension - T2 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

great design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore “Extension of Terminal Building”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


> Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore “Extension of Terminal Building”


Bro is this demo video has different structure shown then the previous design? Once again thanks for update


----------



## Arsalan

Excellent design and quite practical as well considering how it will keep the existing facility operational and in use too. It show two extensions one each side of the old building to cater for added load. One other thing this MUST work on is improving the runway quality and may be add a few meters if possible. Adding a totally new runway might not be feasible so just recondition the existing runways and add a few hundred meters to handle bigger aircraft like the A380.

Only one problem that i sincerely hope they wont neglect is the current locality of the airport. They need to do extensive search and working to finally determine if expanding the current one in this same location is feasible with all the colonies and housing schemes spewing in and around the airport area. If not then we must go for a totally new airport outside the city rather than investing millions on expanding this one only to find out that it is not safe anymore once it is completed and then deciding to shift somewhere else. In short, PLEASE PROCEED WITH SOME PROPER PLANNING THIS ONE TIME!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Are they going to demolish the old terminal?


----------



## Major Sam

airmarshal said:


> Are they going to demolish the old terminal?



it will be extension.


----------



## ali_raza

changed the design once again


----------



## singlefighter

airmarshal said:


> Are they going to demolish the old terminal?


No sir,new one will be just surrounding of the old one three sides, that will leave the old building open to the taxi way side.right left and main entrance will be covered with new extension for better handling of passengers


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


>


Ghazi bhai new design final konsa hua hay ye jo ap nay is pic may share kiya hay ya dubai terminal 3 say milta julta jo pehlay ap nay share kiya tha aur kiya contract award ho gaya hay.thanks bro


----------



## MULUBJA

ghazi52 said:


>



Looks very specious.


----------



## ali_raza

we should develop karachi airport rather wasting money on lahore.
lahore after a century will be punjab centric.
karachi can become a global hub it once was.the position which is snached by dubai now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

ghazi52 said:


>



wait where did the mountains appear from in lahore ?
seems like an old Islamabad new airport design 

also i feel like airports are alot more successful if airlines decided to invest in their own sections or terminals in the airport. PIA, emirates, Turkish, eithad and qatar all need to make state of the art lounges if they want to provide world class service for their passengers. 

Islamabad airport looks good but till we see it function can't tell if it will be good, the old airport there is embarrassing


----------



## F86 Saber

Shouldn't this be called Lahore Airport Terminal 3 ???


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Expansion to start at the end of current Month. Also apart from Expansion new Approach roads for Airport will also be constructed 3 stories Underground Car parking will also be constructed also 13 new state of the art Boarding Bridges will also be installed making it from 7 to 20 Boarding Bridges at Lahore Airport till Mid 2018 which will be later increased to 30 boarding bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Lahore Airport Expansion | Terminal 2 Exclusive Visuals (U/C)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ARCHITECTS*
JUNE 9, 2017 
MARCO RINALDI



1





Image © Gilbartolomé architects

The Spanish office GilBartolomé Architects have designed the new and iconic terminal which will serve 25 million passengers every year, thus becoming one of the most ambitious and modernizing projects for Pakistan. The construction works will start by the end of 2017.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
A building that wraps another building
One of the greatest challenges involved in the design was the need to incorporate the existing terminal, with a current capacity of 4.5 million passengers per year, integrating it both aesthetically and functionally in the final scheme, and keeping it operative throughout the process of the construction works.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
In order to achieve this, the existing terminal was planned to remain nearly untouched, building the new extension around it, with a gardened patio which lets natural light inside the building and it is pierced by walkways that connect the old and the new buildings. The result showcases the existing building -built in 2003- and at the same time proposes a coherent whole, and a flexible and functional interior scheme.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
Landscaping and environment
The building responds to Lahore’s flat topography and takes inspiration in the earthy colours of the ceramic architecture of the Punjab, which is also the existing building’s and the adjacent mosque. The new building responds to the latter with a direct connection and an exclusive park for the travelers.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
The Hypostyle hall. A wide contemporary public space for Lahore
The space itself is 18 meters high, separated in two open levels, and ordered by the structure of pillars holding the roof of the building. The check-in hall -above-, so as the cafeterias, restaurants and indoor gardens -below-, allow for the enjoyment of a space that connects the architectural tradition of the large Hypostyle halls with GilBartolome’s contemporary design language .





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
An atmosphere of light and vegetation
The incorporation of vegetation inside the building produces undeniable positive effects on the users. Such effects include stress and anxiety reduction, improvements in concentration and the perceived welfare. The aesthetic effects of vegetation are not only limited to those related to visuals, but also the scent, the humidity and an improvement in the air quality that evocates a sense of connection with nature, luxury and careful attention.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects
The architects has designed a system that combines properly modulated natural light, which penetrates through skylights on the roof, with indirect artificial lighting that emanates from the ceiling, melting in, with the aim of creating a warm atmosphere which highlights the formal and geometrical richness. Source by Gilbartolomé architects.





Image © Gilbartolomé architects

Location: Lahore, Pakistan
Architect: Gilbartolomé architects
Engineering: Typsa and Pakistani Asian Consulting
GFA: 260.500m2
Year: 2017
Images: Courtesy of Gilbartolomé architects

........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


> *Work on Expansion to start at the end of current Month.* Also apart from Expansion new Approach roads for Airport will also be constructed 3 stories Underground Car parking will also be constructed also 13 new state of the art Boarding Bridges will also be installed making it from 7 to 20 Boarding Bridges at Lahore Airport till Mid 2018 which will be later increased to 30 boarding bridges.


Did it started at month end? That would have been April 2017?


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistani government has awarded a contract worth nearly $382 million to a Chinese company to reconstruct Lahore's *Allama Iqbal International Airport*, the Chinese state-owned People's Daily newspaper reported Tuesday.

*China Construction Third Engineering Bureau won the 2.6 billion RMB contract to engineer, procure, and construct the reimagined Lahore airport*, which will become Pakistan's largest after the reconstruction is completed, the report claimed.

"It is the largest project that the Third Engineering Bureau has undertaken overseas, marking another important achievement in Belt and Road construction," the newspaper, which is a Chinese Communist Party mouthpiece, said in its report.

Prior to this, the same Chinese company was awarded a number of major projects in Pakistan including the Karachi-Lahore Expressway between Sukkur and Multan, Lahore's Arfa Software Technology Park, and The Centaurus Hotel.

Chinese President Xi Jinping has championed what China formally calls the “One Belt, One Road” or OBOR initiative to build a new Silk Road linking Asia, Africa and Europe, a landmark programme to invest billions of dollars in infrastructure projects including railways, ports and power grids.

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is the flagship programme of OBOR. The construction of an international airport in Gwadar is also part of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

This airport will be bigger then new ISB and most importantly will not take 10 years to build because of N-league. New ISB airport design already look outdated thanks to being in construction for almost 2 decades.


----------



## ghazi52

An additional parallel runway then can easily be built (or rebuilt in this case).


----------



## ghazi52

Surprise updates!















































_____

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

nice kam bi shuru ho gya


----------



## Kabira

This airport which is bigger and better then new ISB will be completed in 2 years max thanks Shabaz speeda and no corruption BS.


----------



## I M Sikander

ali_raza said:


> we should develop karachi airport rather wasting money on lahore.
> lahore after a century will be punjab centric.
> karachi can become a global hub it once was.the position which is snached by dubai now


Lahore has surpassed karachi in every dept.
Lahore is cleanest among all big cities of Pakistan. With rapid bus transport system, trains metro near completion. Excellent roads, infrastructure and traffic system.
Lahore division is the largest division of Pakistan in terms of population.
Whereas Karachi has been turned in to garbage house ,full of slums and worst law.and Order and crime ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Affan-khan

ghazi52 said:


> An additional parallel runway then can easily be built (or rebuilt in this case).


Y we need additional parallel runway??


----------



## ghazi52

*ALLAMA IQBAL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT-EXPANSION PROGRAM:
*
Parking area to increase existing capacity of about 1,200 cars to about 5,000 cars progressing.














Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore(AIIAP) Expansion Program
Parking area and Access Roads underway.






They're still using graphics of the white expansion. Hopefully a good sign. Also I hope the old terminal is eventually demolished and the airport made to look uniformly sleek.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Viny said:


> Looks good
> Is that Mosque at Airport?
> Is it existing mosque or they are going to build one specifically at airport?





Viny said:


> Not to hurt anyones sentiments,
> But are people so afraid of using PIA that they need to pray first for safe journey
> And if returned safely, go and perform sukarana


You can pass of as a true Pakistani after this comment


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> *
> I hope the old terminal is eventually demolished and the airport made to look uniformly sleek.*



No it shouldn't be demolished, it's a beautiful building and its sad that it will be covered by new building.


----------



## ghazi52

They are initially going to complete this section of the project and then move onto the construction of the terminal?


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> They are initially going to complete this section of the project and then move onto the construction of the terminal?



Is this car park building?


----------



## ghazi52

BATMAN said:


> Is this car park building?



Car parking.


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> Is this car park building?


Nhn, shiekhon ke kutton ka dera hai, tjhe to pehchan jana chahye.


----------



## BATMAN

Awan68 said:


> Nhn, shiekhon ke kutton ka dera hai, tjhe to pehchan jana chahye.



nahalo phir


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> nahalo phir


chuss


----------



## ghazi52

The new terminal is gonna be built over the old parking lot so they need to make up for that.
The contractor for the terminal building is different so the timeline of that is independent to this.


----------



## ghazi52

Existing Parking Being Prepared to Cordon Off for Construction Activities at Allama Iqbal International Airport.


----------



## Clutch

This will be challenge to build around a funtioning airport without causing disruption.

Will require great planning and excellent project management skills... something Pakistani engineering and construction is not known for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multi storey parking plaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Couple of high-res renders plus design schematics.




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thanatos

When will it complete, any idea?


----------



## Sugarcane

Thanatos said:


> When will it complete, any idea?



Let it start first.


----------



## Thanatos

LoveIcon said:


> Let it start first.


Well every project has an official completion date, just wanted to know that.


----------



## Sugarcane

Thanatos said:


> Well every project has an official completion date, just wanted to know that.



It hasn't been finalized yet,


----------



## BATMAN

Clutch said:


> Will require great planning and excellent project management skills... something Pakistani engineering and construction is not known for.



You know Multan - Sukhur motorway is on schedule, despite the fact that Sindhi politicians are trying all means to disrupt the progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> despite the fact that Sindhi politicians are trying all means to disrupt the progress.


Is there any motive for this? Or just plain Luddite behaviour.


----------



## BATMAN

Kaptaan said:


> Is there any motive for this? Or just plain Luddite behaviour.



Motive is plain simple.... they don't like the state of Pakistan.
All delays translate into lost resources and capital. Since they can't openly stop its construction they are playing tricks to delay it's construction, remember we are talking about SINDH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Expansion Work Near Parking Area.
*
Existing Areas in front of Terminal Building will accommodate parking temporarily till under construction parking is ready 








*Parking is ground plus two levels below ground.*
The design philosophy for below ground area benefits of natural light during day-time.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Allama Iqbal Airport Car Parking Area Work *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Passenger Terminal Building Expansion project At Lahore Airport .......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The under-construction new multistory car park of Lahore Airport photographed on February 15, 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

ghazi52 said:


>


Looks good . Post some more photographs .


----------



## ghazi52

*Parking Area Expansion*






*Parking Area Expansion*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Contract for engineering services is yet to be awarded, 3 parties bid for the contract. One did not qualify technically. The contract should be awarded to the successful party soon.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

when are going to start work on the new terminal in the airport..


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 26/4/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Car Parking Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Parking Expansion Updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Taken in the end of April.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

look good hope its ready soon


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Parking Area Expansion 
UnderPass Access Roads*


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore Expansion Project.

Work on Multi Level Parking is underway. After completion this Parking will have capacity of 4500 Cars.


----------



## Chishty4

Allama Iqbal Airport Expansion Parking Area Ground Level Work Started and Installation Of Parking Lights underway 

#Lahore #Punjab #Pakistan


----------



## AsifIjaz

Its such a pain to travel from lahore airport. The parking area in general and boarding on international flights is a nightmare.
I hope they speed up the work and do something long term as currently everything is on a lethargic mode


----------



## Nasr

I hope that with the Islamabad and Lahore, it's the turn for Peshawar and Karachi airports to should be upgraded.


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore Parking Area and Roads Work In Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Parking Expansion Road Work*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Parking Expansion Access Road Work*


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *Lahore Airport Parking Expansion Access Road Work*


So they decided to build the parkade first? That was actully pretty smart of them.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Car Parking Project Jan 2019 Updates*





























*Lahore Airport Car Parking Project 9000 Car Parking Capacity April 2019 Updates*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Expansion Ring Road Exit Opening *


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Newly Built Roads Connecting Ring Road with Lahore Airport*


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Spent 90 bn rs to build world class parking but the terminal is still like shit no work on terminal :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Kingcrete mobilising at the Allama Iqbal International Airport at Lahore to construct a state of the art export facility for Gerrys Dnata!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

